# New Duck Boat-Pics added-Review of boat posted



## ThunderRoad (May 2, 2012)

Well I pulled the trigger on a new duck boat. I went with a Weldbilt Crawdad 1548 out of backwoods landing in Decatur, AL. This boat is specifically made for hunting timber and I pick it up next week. I dont see much about them on any of the forums and was just wondering if anyone has hunted out of one? Its gonna be powered by a Tohatsu 20hp 4-stroke. Below is a pic of a 1542 with the same camo pattern that I will have. I stayed with an open floor plan with no gunbox. Does anybody have any other accessories that you think are a necessity in a duck boat? 

Ill post some pics and a review up when I get the rig next week too. Next season cant come soon enough!


----------



## duckhunter2010 (May 2, 2012)

when you pick it up, put a level on the bottom of the hull and make sure it doesn't have any waves or a hook near the transom. alot of people love the Weldbilts but there are a few bad eggs. i hope it turns out great and should be an awesome timber boat.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, man. I am excited about it. Can I ask what do you mean by a hook?


----------



## duckhunter2010 (May 2, 2012)

just where the hull seems like its not level all the way out thru the rear of the boat. like if it drops down a 1/4 of an inch or so right at the transom creating a "hook" so to speak. it won't be devastating to the boat but sometimes it can cause bouncing/porpoising when you hit a certain speed. i doubt it will have it but it has happened before (very, very rarely) and i just want you to be able to sort out any problems then and there with the dealer if need be.


----------



## stringmusic (May 2, 2012)

Thats a sweet lookin' ride TR.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, String! 

I will definitley check out the hull when I pick it up. Thanks for the advice DH.


----------



## levi5002 (May 2, 2012)

thats pretty solid! you may have to come down our way and test her out this fall.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 2, 2012)

levi5002 said:


> thats pretty solid! you may have to come down our way and test her out this fall.



Sounds like a plan brother. Ill leave the gun at home and tool you around if you can get my dog some more retrieves under his collar! lol


----------



## jerry russell (May 2, 2012)

That is really neat right there but If I had to have one thing on a duck boat it would be a gun locker. Obviously to protect the guns but they make a great seat when you rig a blind on your boat. They really help keep down on boat clutter also. 

Nice rig you picked for sure.


----------



## levi5002 (May 2, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Sounds like a plan brother. Ill leave the gun at home and tool you around if you can get my dog some more retrieves under his collar! lol



dont leave the gun, im a horrible shot. some ones gotta kill em!


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 2, 2012)

*Gun box*

Thanks, Jerry. I had a tough time deciding on whether or not to put in a gun box. I took Clent's advice and stayed with the most open floor plan possible and I figure it wont be too hard to add one later anyways.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 2, 2012)

levi5002 said:


> dont leave the gun, im a horrible shot. some ones gotta kill em!



Ive missed ducks you could have hit with a paddle.


----------



## rockwalker (May 2, 2012)

Backwoods has gun boxes when you get there just set one In there and see how you like it.  

Nice looking ride!


----------



## Quacksmaker (May 3, 2012)

ThunderRoad post a review when you get your rig. That is the same set up im thinking about getting my self but with a 16hp longtail.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 3, 2012)

Will do QS. I am curious myself to see how it handles.


----------



## dfhooked (May 3, 2012)

get a gun scabbard for the side for transport. Then get some portable seat bases and seats. that way multiple people aren't sitting on the same box in the middle of the boat. Check out the seat bases on gator tails website for an example. They are awesome.


----------



## BigSwole (May 3, 2012)

I have a 1548 alumacraft. Not the same boat but is the same size.

I have a 20 hp godevil on mine and I LOVE IT.

Here is a picture i took when i was out doing some water retrieves with my lab abby.







Big enough to get me across the big water and small enoigh to get me thru no water.


----------



## labradoodle (May 7, 2012)

atll doo


----------



## John I. Shore (May 8, 2012)

Great looking float there TR, Best of luck with it.

John I.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments guys, I appreciate it. I am picking it up this afternoon and will post some pics of the full rig as soon as I can. Ill post up a review in a couple weeks after Ive used her for a while. 

TR


----------



## stick_slinger (May 14, 2012)

Nice looking rig TR, hope it serves you well... How is Shelby coming along if you dont mind me asking?

CJ


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 16, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> Nice looking rig TR, hope it serves you well... How is Shelby coming along if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> CJ



Shelby is doing great brother. He is running blinds very strong and doesnt seem to have any trouble with doubles and triples. He will have his work cut out for him this year though. We have MO, western KY, and Arkie on the schedule. Not to mention GA whenever I am at home.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 16, 2012)

Here is the actual rig. I picked it up last week but have not had a chance to take her out because of travelling. Hope yall like it! I am excited to beat it up


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 16, 2012)

Heavy duty front on the boat for timber


----------



## rockwalker (May 16, 2012)

That's sharp right there. Love that camo job!


----------



## The Fever (May 17, 2012)

When are we going?


----------



## jerry russell (May 17, 2012)

That is NICE. If you need someone to try it out for you just drop it off at the house. Me and Rocko will run it for you.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 17, 2012)

The Fever said:


> When are we going?



Hit me up this season!


----------



## hipster dufus (May 17, 2012)

good looking boat. iam very curious about your experience with backwwods landing. pm coming. why did u go with the standard trailer? galvanized seems the choice. who camod ur engine? have fun


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 17, 2012)

jerry russell said:


> That is NICE. If you need someone to try it out for you just drop it off at the house. Me and Rocko will run it for you.



Haha alright brother Ill have the ole lady drop it off in front of your house!


----------



## The Fever (May 17, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Hit me up this season!



I'm down bro!


----------



## Golden BB (May 17, 2012)

How thick is the aluminum?


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 18, 2012)

Golden BB said:


> How thick is the aluminum?



Mine is .08 but they offer all the way up to .125 I believe.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (May 19, 2012)

hipster dufus said:


> good looking boat. iam very curious about your experience with backwwods landing. pm coming. why did u go with the standard trailer? galvanized seems the choice. who camod ur engine? have fun



Nice! Rangers Lead The Way.


----------



## hipster dufus (May 19, 2012)

Rltw. yes they do. did they install a switch for ur lites, what about a bilge pump?i am looking to order mine next month. still awaiting a report on ur top speed. have fun


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 19, 2012)

I went with the backwoods standard trailer. I had them do running lights and starter battery. I'll report the top speed Monday.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 30, 2012)

*Review*

Well I had the boat out all weekend and I am very pleased with it overall. It is incredibly stable and seems to be very well constructed. I am glad that I went with the open floor plan with no gunbox. It is nice to have so much room. I had the boat loaded down with 2 people, my lab, and a full cooler and all our fishing gear. The Tohatsu prefomed great but speed is definitely not what I thought it would be. Max was 15mph with that load. The boat drafted in about a foot of water while going at idle speed. I am guessing that I can run it in a foot of water safely which is nice about having such a lightweight rig. The trailer is awesome as well and fits the boat like a glove. 

Overall, it seems to be a great duck/fishing boat for the money. I already got a coat of slime on it this weekend with a pretty nice flathead on oconee. I am looking forward to filling it with feathers this fall!

Brian


----------



## hipster dufus (May 30, 2012)

nice fish i am wondering if ur speed will increase with more time on the engine. my 1448 with a 9.8 tohatsu will hit 19 with just me,  it will plane with 2 guys if the other fellow sits on the floor up front maybe 15 mph. otherwise im doing 10.5 mph all day long. it also does not use any gas. i an considring the 1648 mv from backwoods, i think i might go with a 30 hp though. my goal is a cruising speed of 20mph. i am strictly a fisherman and appreciate ur input.


----------



## Scottyhardison (May 30, 2012)

Looks good man!!! You forgot the most important part of the review. What's the pup think? How'd he like the ride? & How well did he work out of it? 


When you want to do a little out of the boat dog training? I'm game.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 30, 2012)

Shelby loves the boat, Scotty! He was retrieving out of it like a champ...just need to figure out a ladder for him. And yeah man we need to get the dogs together and work them before the season creeps up on us!


----------



## 12mcrebel (May 30, 2012)

i saw that truck at a wedding a couple of weeks ago.. nice boat!


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 31, 2012)

Yessir you did! I was up your way and in the wedding of my best friend!


----------



## tpj070 (May 31, 2012)

bigswole how did you make that sissy bar for your boat?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (May 31, 2012)

Good looking rig there, just need to hit a few trees while running it threw the timber and it will look like a real duck boat. lol
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice looking rig


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 4, 2012)

I had the motor in the wrong tilt position last trip for the load I was carrying. We hit 25 mph with 2 people and our fishing gear. Looks like it will be in the low 20's with all my hunting stuff and buddies.


----------

